# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Länsimetro rakenteille Ruoholahdessa marraskuussa

## RSS

Länsimetron Ruoholahden louhintaurakkaan voittanut Lemminkäinen Infra aloittaa metron rakennustyöt marraskuussa. Työt alkavat työmaatukikohdan perustamisella Salmisaarenkadun varrelle Länsiväylän sillan alle, Holiday Inn -hotellin kupeeseen.Töillä ei ole vaikutusta metron liikennöintiin.

Uuden työtunnelin louhinta alkaa tammi-helmikuussa ja ratatunnelien huhti-toukokuussa. Ruoholahdesta louhittavat kalliomassat kuljetetaan Jätkäsaareen. Kun louhintatyöt käynnistyvät, Länsimetron nettisivuilla voi seurata niiden etenemistä.

Uudenmaan ympäristökeskus on hyväksynyt Länsimetro Oy:n tekemän ilmoituksen tilapäistä melua aiheuttavasta toiminnasta Ruoholahdessa. Pääsääntöiseksi työajaksi poraus- ja räjäytystöiden osalta määriteltiin klo 7-22 välinen aika arkipäivisin. Kello 18 jälkeen tehtävien töiden melutaso asuin-, potilas- ja majoitushuoneissa saa olla enintään 40 dB.

Ruoholahti-Salmisaari -tunneliurakasta puolet tehdään toimivan metron vaikutusalueella. Nykyisen metron toiminta turvataan erilaisilla suojausrakenteilla. Suojausrakenteiden kiinnittämiseen liittyvää porausta voidaan tehdä metron liikennöinnin takia vain yöllä. Melutaso ei ylitä 30 dB:n ohjearvoa.Melutasoja havainnollistaa se, että lehtien havina vastaa noin 20 dB:n, kuiskaus 40 dB:n ja tavallinen puheääni 60 dB:n tasoa.

Ennen louhintaurakan aloittamista katselmoidaan kaikki noin 150 metrin etäisyydellä sijaitsevat kiinteistöt. Urakka kattaa Ruoholahden metroaseman ja Salmisaaren rannan väliin louhittavat kaksi 800 metrin pituista ratatunnelia ja ajotunnelin, joiden yhteispituus on 1 900 metriä. Urakka valmistuu keväällä 2011.

Valmistuttuaan länsimetro kytkee Lauttasaaren ja Espoon eteläosat seudulliseen raideliikennejärjestelmään. Arvion mukaan länsimetroa tulee käyttämään yli 100 000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa.



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## hylje

Jutussa sanotaan, että Länsimetroa odotetaan käyttävän noin 100 000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa. Miten on nykybussien matkustajamäärät, kun moneen kertaan on väitetty metron vaikuttavan minimaalisesti kokonaismatkustajamääriin?

----------


## petteri

Jos länsimetron matkustajiksi lasketaan kaikki matkustajat rautatientorin länsipuolella ja itämetron matkustajiksi matkustajat rautatientorin itäpuolella, eiköhän tuo luku pidä ihan hyvin paikkansa.

Rautatieasema ja rautatientori ovat Helsingin seudun liikenteen "keskipiste".

----------


## MaZo

Tilaston mukaan vuonna 2008 kyytiin nousijoita on päivässä ollut lähes 200 000. Käyttämällä oletusta, että kaikki matkustajat tekevät päivässä kaksi matkaa, saadaan matkustajien määräksi noin 100 000.
En kyllä tiedä miten tätä laskelmaa voidaan hyödyntää osoittamaan uutisen väite oikeaksi, ellei nimenomaan haluta todistaa, että matkustajamäärä pysyy ennallaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos länsimetron matkustajiksi lasketaan kaikki matkustajat rautatientorin länsipuolella ja itämetron matkustajiksi matkustajat rautatientorin itäpuolella, eiköhän tuo luku pidä ihan hyvin paikkansa.


Kun puhutaan Länsimetro-hankkeesta, sen matkustajia ovat tietysti kaikki ne matkustajat, jotka eivät aikaisemmin metrolinjalla matkustaneet, mutta Länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen matkustavat.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun puhutaan Länsimetro-hankkeesta, sen matkustajia ovat tietysti kaikki ne matkustajat, jotka eivät aikaisemmin metrolinjalla matkustaneet, mutta Länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen matkustavat.


Minä taas sanoisin, että länsimetron matkustajia ovat ne, jotka käyttävät jotakin hankkeessa rakennettavaa asemaa. Osa näistä matkustajia käyttää nytkin metroa, mutta vaihtaa siitä bussiin jatkaakseen Ruoholahdesta länteen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä taas sanoisin, että länsimetron matkustajia ovat ne, jotka käyttävät jotakin hankkeessa rakennettavaa asemaa.


Samalla tavalla mäkin olen tulkinnut, ja siten, että näille asemille ennustetaan yht. 100 000 nousua / vrk.

Nythän meillä esitetään tilastoissa, että metrolla on noin 200 000 nousua / vrk. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että jos kaikkien metroasemien käyttäjämäärät lasketaan yhteen, siitä pitäisi tulla noin 400 000. Eikö vaan?

Ymmärtäisin siis tuon luvun 100 000 sillä tavoin, että uusilla asemilla käyttäjämäärä on yht. 200 000, eli nousuja 100 000.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Samalla tavalla mäkin olen tulkinnut, ja siten, että näille asemille ennustetaan yht. 100 000 nousua / vrk.
> 
> Nythän meillä esitetään tilastoissa, että metrolla on noin 200 000 nousua / vrk. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että jos kaikkien metroasemien käyttäjämäärät lasketaan yhteen, siitä pitäisi tulla noin 400 000. Eikö vaan?
> 
> Ymmärtäisin siis tuon luvun 100 000 sillä tavoin, että uusilla asemilla käyttäjämäärä on yht. 200 000, eli nousuja 100 000.


Nyt menen kyllä laskuissa sekaisin. Eikö yksi nousu ole sama kuin yksi matkustaja? Eihän voida olettaa että jokainen palaa takaisin sama reittiä kuin mitä on lähtenyt. Jos itämetrolla on nyt n 200000 matkustajaa ja jos länsimetrolle ennustetaan 100000, niin se tekisi yhteensä 300000. Vai kuinka?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Nyt menen kyllä laskuissa sekaisin. Eikö yksi nousu ole sama kuin yksi matkustaja? Eihän voida olettaa että jokainen palaa takaisin sama reittiä kuin mitä on lähtenyt. Jos itämetrolla on nyt n 200000 matkustajaa ja jos länsimetrolle ennustetaan 100000, niin se tekisi yhteensä 300000. Vai kuinka?


Ei se taida noin mennä. Varsin looginen tilastointikäytäntö metrolle tulevaisuudessa olisi itämetro = rautatientorin itäpuoli ja länsimetro = rautatientorin länsipuoli. Toinen vaihtoehto on, että itämetro = hakaniemen itäpuoli ja länsimetro = kampin länsipuoli, jolloin keskusta käsitellään erikseen. 

Länsimetron valmistuminen muuttanee  nykyistä tilastointikäytäntöä, jossa koko metro lasketaan itämetroksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei se taida noin mennä. Varsin looginen tilastointikäytäntö metrolle tulevaisuudessa olisi itämetro = rautatientorin itäpuoli ja länsimetro = rautatientorin länsipuoli. Toinen vaihtoehto on, että itämetro = hakaniemen itäpuoli ja länsimetro = kampin länsipuoli, jolloin keskusta käsitellään erikseen. 
> 
> Länsimetron valmistuminen muuttanee  nykyistä tilastointikäytäntöä, jossa koko metro lasketaan itämetroksi.


Nuo 200000 ja 100000 ovat hyvin kareita lukuja eikä niitä pidä tuijottaa. Tuo on selvää että lännen ja idän raja ei kulje Ruoholahdessa vaan nimenomaan keskustassa. Aika vähän käyttäjiähän taitaa Ruoholahden asemalla olla muihin verrattuna, eli hyvällä omallatunnolla voi länsimetron matkustajiksi laskea kaikki jotka sen valmistuttua kulkevat Kampista länteen metrolla. 

Sitten se bussimatkustajien määrä. YVA-raportissa luki muistaakseni että bussilla kulkee päivittäin 40000-50000 matkustajaa länsiväylää pitkin Helsingin ja Espoon rajan yli. Sehän on alle puolet 100000:sta. Eli länsimetron kokonaismatkustajamäärä tulee muodostumaan puoleksi muista kuin nykyisten länsiväyläbussien matkustajista. Osa tulee kulkemaan vain Helsingin puolella esim muualta Helsingistä Lauttasaareen, osa taas pelkästään Espoon sisällä. Yhdeksi suosituimmaksi  yhteysväliksi veikkaan Matinkylä-Tapiola-Otaniemi.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos itämetrolla on nyt n 200000 matkustajaa ja jos länsimetrolle ennustetaan 100000, niin se tekisi yhteensä 300000. Vai kuinka?


Kyllä mun ymmärtääkseni, miinus ne, jotka nyt matkustavat bussilla Espoosta Kamppiin ja jatkavat metrolla vaikka Sörkkaan. Jatkossa matkustavat bussilla vaikka Matinkylään ja sieltä metrolla, eli eivät lisää matkustajamäärää sinäänsä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä mun ymmärtääkseni, miinus ne, jotka nyt matkustavat bussilla Espoosta Kamppiin ja jatkavat metrolla vaikka Sörkkaan. Jatkossa matkustavat bussilla vaikka Matinkylään ja sieltä metrolla, eli eivät lisää matkustajamäärää sinäänsä.


Niin sinänsä ei ole mitään järkeä jakaa erikseen metron matkustajamääriä sen mukaan kulkeeko joku länsi- vai itämetrolla. Mutta koska HKL haluaa jotenkin mainostaa länsimetroa, niin joku luku on jostain revittävä. 100 000 kuulostaa tietenkin paremmalta kuin 40 000. Oikea totuus on ehkä 80 000 luokkaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Markkinointipuheissa liioitellaan aina. Ja erityisesti tässä asiassa liioittelu on tavattoman helppoa, kun käsitteet eivät ole tiedossa.

*Metron käyttäjiä* ovat ne ihmiset, jotka käyttävät matkoihinsa metroa.
*Metron matkustajia* ovat ne ihmiset, jotka matkustavat metrossa.
*Yksi matka* on siirtyminen lähtöpaikasta määräpaikkaan.
*Yksi nousu* on yhdellä kulkuvälineellä tehty matkan osa.

Jos Espoossa metrolla on 50.000 käyttäjää, he tekevät todennäköisesti arkipäivänä kaksi nousua metroon eli ovat metron matkustajia kaksi kertaa arkipäivisin. Eli tekevät 100.000 metromatkaa tai nousua metroon.

Tiedotteen teksti johtaa harhaan sikäli, että sen perusteella voi luulla, että Espoossa 100.000 ihmistä käyttäisi metroa. Yleisen kielenkäytön kannalta kun matkustajan voi ymmärtää tarkoittavan yhtä ihmistä, joka matkustaa metrolla monta kertaa tai yhden kerran matkustajaa, jolloin yksittäinen ihminen lasketaan kahdesti samalle päivälle, jos hän menee töihin ja tulee töistä metroa käyttäen.

RaideYVA:ssa sivulla 42 on kappale 6.3 Vaihtoehtojen matkustajamäärät. Siellä sanotaan taulukossa 6.2, että metrolla on 56.000 matkustajaa arkivuorokautena. Tiedotteen väite 100.000 matkustajasta on joko tahallista väärää mielikuvamuokkausta tai sitten kirjoittajan tahaton pikku lipsahdus, jossa hän on luullut, että noin 50.000 espoolaista matkustaa metrolla kahdesti joka päivä.

En ole nähnyt YVA:n jälkeen uusia ennusteita, joten tiedotteen tieto on yksiselitteisesti väärä, mutta ei metroon liittyvänä tiedottamisena mikään yllätys. Totuus siis on RaideYVA:n mukaan, että:
Espoon metrolla tehtäisiin päivittäin 56.000 matkaa (vuonna 2030)Espoon metrolla olisi noin 28.000 käyttäjää
Eli pahimmillaan tiedotteessa on noin 4-kertainen virhe.

Antero

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Oli lukujen perusteet mitkä tahansa, niin pääasia taitaa olla tavallisen tallaajan silmissä isolta näyttävä luku. Mielikuvamainonnastahan tässä on kyse. Halutaan sanoa, että länsimetroon tulee paljon matkustajia.

Kaikki bussimatkalaiset eivät kuitenkaan yks kaks muutu pelkästään metromatkustajiksi. Vaikka kaikki suorat bussit muutettaisiin saman tien syöttölinjoiksi, niin bussinousuja olisi lähes yhtä paljon kuin ennenkin. Matkustajalle tulee vain lisäksi myös nousu metroon.

Yksittäisten kulkuvälineiden nousujen laskeminen ei kerro joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskäyttäjämäärää. Jos samalla matkalla on vaihdoton yhteys, niin se on yksi nousu. Jos joutuu vaihtamaan kerran, se on kaksi nousua. Jos tulee vaihto toisessakin päässä, niin se on kolme nousua. Silti kyseessä on joka kerta vain yksi matkustaja. Ja yksi matka.

Tietysti on ihan mukavaa, jos metro houkuttelee kyytiin myös uusia matkustajia uusille yhteysväleille. Mutta länsimetron nousijamäärä sisältää myös vanhat, jotka aikaisemmin kulkivat pelkällä bussilla. Näin riippumatta siitä, onko kokonaisluku oikein arvioitu.

Lisäys: Antero näemmä kiinnitti samanaikaisesti huomiota samaan asiaan. En malta olla lisäämättä vielä sitä, että tuo harha nousujen pitämisestä matkoina on ollut yleistä myös monissa viime aikoina esillä olleissa tariffikaavailuissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> RaideYVA:ssa sivulla 42 on kappale 6.3 Vaihtoehtojen matkustajamäärät. Siellä sanotaan taulukossa 6.2, että metrolla on 56.000 matkustajaa arkivuorokautena. Tiedotteen väite 100.000 matkustajasta on joko tahallista väärää mielikuvamuokkausta tai sitten kirjoittajan tahaton pikku lipsahdus, jossa hän on luullut, että noin 50.000 espoolaista matkustaa metrolla kahdesti joka päivä.
> 
> En ole nähnyt YVA:n jälkeen uusia ennusteita, joten tiedotteen tieto on yksiselitteisesti väärä, mutta ei metroon liittyvänä tiedottamisena mikään yllätys. Totuus siis on RaideYVA:n mukaan, että:
> Espoon metrolla tehtäisiin päivittäin 56.000 matkaa (vuonna 2030)Espoon metrolla olisi noin 28.000 käyttäjää
> Eli pahimmillaan tiedotteessa on noin 4-kertainen virhe.


En hyväksy väitettä että tässä olis 4-kertaista virhettä mutta kyllä että 100 000:ssa olisi 20-30 % ilmaa.

Täytyy muistaa että 56 000 ovat vain Espoon asemilta kyytiin nousijat. Helsingin puolen asemia ja nousijoita ei ole siinä luvussa mukana. 

Lisäksi se käsite "käyttäjä" täytyy unohtaa koska kaikki matkustajat eivät tee meno-paluu matkoja metrolla tai joukkoliikenteellä ylipäänsä. Oikea luku on siis Espoon osalta 56000 ja  siihen sisältyvät siis myös ne jotka ylittävät kaupunkien välisen rajan. Loput käyttävät länsimetroa vain Helsingin puolella eli käytännösä Kampin ja Koivusaaren välillä. Se että yltääkö se 40000:een epäilen. Koko metron osalta Kampin känsipuolella kulkisi minun arvioideni mukaan 70000-80000 matkustajaa.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:32 ----------




> Lisäys: Antero näemmä kiinnitti samanaikaisesti huomiota samaan asiaan. En malta olla lisäämättä vielä sitä, että tuo harha nousujen pitämisestä matkoina on ollut yleistä myös monissa viime aikoina esillä olleissa tariffikaavailuissa.


Suurkaupunkioloissa yhtä matkaa on lähes pakko pitää nousuna, vaikka osa matkoista on vaihdollisia. Suurkaupungeissa on tavallista että kun tullaan töistä kotiin poiketaan kauppaan tai muille asioille jossain vaiheessa matkaa ja jos matkan aikana pitä vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa niin luonnollisesti se pyritään tekemään juuri siinä yhteydessä. Se on aika "kalvinistista" laskea sen varaan että kaikki pyrkisivät arkipäivisin liikkumaan vain kodin ja työpaikan välillä ja matkat näiden pisteiden välillä pyrittäisiin tekemään mahdollisimman nopeasti. Aamulla ehkä kyllä mutta iltapäivällä se luonnolaki ei päde.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Puhun nyt selkeyden vuoksi nousuista. Onko siis YVA:ssa tarkoitettu "Espoon metrolla" koko uutta rataa, vai vaan Espoon osuutta? Lauttasaaresta tulee hyvinkin 10 000 nousua lisää, Koivusaaresta muutama tuhat kun se valmistuu.

Joka tapauksessa 56 000 nousua, jos sillä tarkoitetaan kaikkia uusia asemia, on katastrofaalisen pieni luku.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Suurkaupunkioloissa yhtä matkaa on lähes pakko pitää nousuna, vaikka osa matkoista on vaihdollisia. Suurkaupungeissa on tavallista että kun tullaan töistä kotiin poiketaan kauppaan tai muille asioille jossain vaiheessa matkaa ja jos matkan aikana pitä vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa niin luonnollisesti se pyritään tekemään juuri siinä yhteydessä. Se on aika "kalvinistista" laskea sen varaan että kaikki pyrkisivät arkipäivisin liikkumaan vain kodin ja työpaikan välillä ja matkat näiden pisteiden välillä pyrittäisiin tekemään mahdollisimman nopeasti. Aamulla ehkä kyllä mutta iltapäivällä se luonnolaki ei päde.


Ainakaan minä en kuvittele kaikkien kaupunkilaisten elävän samojen aikataulujen, työvuorojen ja päivärutiinien mukaan. Juuri siksi ajattelen, että matkan ketjuuntuminen voi päivittäinkin vaihdella.

(Suur)kaupunkioloissa joukkoliikenne ei ole mikään arkipäivien ja työmatkojen välttämätön paha, vaan myös vapaa-ajan liikkumista helpottava viihtyvyystekijä.

Jos poikkeaa matkalla asioille, niin se on osa matkaa samoin kuin bussissa tai metrossa kulunut aika.

Siksi kaupunkiliikenteessä ei pääsääntöisesti osteta lippuja yksittäistä pätkämatkaa varteen, vaan aikaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmän käyttöön. 

Länsimetro on päivittäin osana jonkin henkilömäärän matkoja. En tältä istumalta ota kantaa esitettyjen lukujen oikeellisuuteen. Vaikka määrä olisikin 100000 ja kaikki jatkaisivat liityntäbussilla, niin se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita 100000 matkaa lisää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siksi kaupunkiliikenteessä ei pääsääntöisesti osteta lippuja yksittäistä pätkämatkaa varteen, vaan aikaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmän käyttöön.


Se rajanveto on vaikeaa ja siksi on helpompi yhdenvertaisuden kannalta käsitellä nousua matkana. Joissakin suurkaupungeissa kertalippu sisältää vaihto-oikeuden mutta senkin pituus vaihtelee kaupungeittain, joissakin on aina maksettava matka uudestaan kun vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa. Kuukausikorttilaisten käyttäytyminen vaihtelee kanssa ja vielä rajummin. Jos töistä kotiin kulkiessa poikkeaa esim vain lähikauppaan tai hakemaan lapsi päiväkodista, niin voitaisiin ajatella että se on vain yksi matka, mutta jos poikeaa kaupan lisäksi kirjastossa, parturissa, hammaslääkärillä tai kaljalla niin ehdottomasti pitää käsitellä kahtena matkana.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Tiedotteen teksti johtaa harhaan sikäli, että sen perusteella voi luulla, että Espoossa 100.000 ihmistä käyttäisi metroa. Yleisen kielenkäytön kannalta kun matkustajan voi ymmärtää tarkoittavan yhtä ihmistä, joka matkustaa metrolla monta kertaa tai yhden kerran matkustajaa, jolloin yksittäinen ihminen lasketaan kahdesti samalle päivälle, jos hän menee töihin ja tulee töistä metroa käyttäen.


Missä tuossa tiedotteessa puhutaan Espoon metrosta? Länsimetrosta on kysymys.




> RaideYVA:ssa sivulla 42 on kappale 6.3 Vaihtoehtojen matkustajamäärät. Siellä sanotaan taulukossa 6.2, että metrolla on 56.000 matkustajaa arkivuorokautena


Esittämäsi luku on Espoon ja Helsingin rajan ylittävien matkustajien lukumäärä, ei koko länsimetron matkustajamäärä. Tuon luvun lisäksi tulevat Espoon ja Helsingin sisäiset matkat.

Matkustajamäärä toki riippuu siitä, että käsitetäänkö länsimetron alkavan rautatientorilta vai  kampista eteenpäin. Ainakin yksi keskustasta länteen päin johtavan länsimetron asemahan (Ruoholahti) on jo valmis.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esittämäsi luku on Espoon ja Helsingin rajan ylittävien matkustajien lukumäärä, ei koko länsimetron matkustajamäärä. Tuon luvun lisäksi tulevat Espoon ja Helsingin sisäiset matkat.


Minäkin tarkistin tuon luvun äsken ja sillä tarkoitettiin nimenomaan rajan ylittäviä metromatkoja. Vertailun vuoksi, silloin kun raportti tehtiin eli 4 vuotta sitten, ylitti rajan länsiväyläbusseilla 40 000-45 000 matkustajaa. (kumma että tarkempaa tietoa ei ollut)

Veikkaisin, että kun metro on käytössä v 2014, niin asukas ja työpaikkamäärät ovat kehittyneet niin että rajan ylittäviä matkustajia olisi pyöreästi 50 000, ja päälle tulisivat sekä Espoon sisäiset että ne Helsingin sisäiset matkat joista joko nousu tai poistuminen tapahtuu Kampin länsipuolella.  

Vaikka kokonaisluku, oli se sitten 80 000 tai 100 000 vaikuttaa alhaiselta nykyiseen metroon verrattuna  (200 000), niin muistettakoot että kun itämetron tynkä oli valmis, niin silläkin tehtiin kaiken kaikkiaan vain n 100 000 matkaa, ja matkustajamäärät alkoivat nousta kunnolla vasta kun sitä laajennettiin Mellunmäkeen ja Vuosaareen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Veikkaisin, että kun metro on käytössä v 2014, niin asukas ja työpaikkamäärät ovat kehittyneet niin että rajan ylittäviä matkustajia olisi pyöreästi 50 000, ja päälle tulisivat sekä Espoon sisäiset että ne Helsingin sisäiset matkat joista joko nousu tai poistuminen tapahtuu Kampin länsipuolella.


Kannattaa huomioida, että länsimetro siirtänee osan poikittaisten bussilinjojen nykyisistä matkustajista kulkemaan keskustan kautta. Pisara vielä lisäisi tuota vaikutusta.

----------


## hylje

Samaten Raide-Jokeri sekä uudet bussi-Jokerit puolestaan tuovat keskustan kautta meneviä kehäreiteille. Muuttujia on monenlaisia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esittämäsi luku on Espoon ja Helsingin rajan ylittävien matkustajien lukumäärä, ei koko länsimetron matkustajamäärä. Tuon luvun lisäksi tulevat Espoon ja Helsingin sisäiset matkat.


RaideYVA:n sivulla 44 on kuva, josta nähdään, että vuorokautinen matkamäärä Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren välillä on 74.400. Espoon metrolla on siis käyttäjiä Lauttasaari mukaan lukien noin 37.000, kolmannes sadasta tuhannesta.




> Matkustajamäärä toki riippuu siitä, että käsitetäänkö länsimetron alkavan rautatientorilta vai  kampista eteenpäin. Ainakin yksi keskustasta länteen päin johtavan länsimetron asemahan (Ruoholahti) on jo valmis.


Kun tiedotteessa halutaan kertoa siitä, mitä vaikuttaa metron rakentaminen Espooseen, silloin on epäolennaista alkaa keksiä määrittelyä sille, mistä länsimetro alkaa. Jos se alkaa Rautatieasemalta, niin sittenhän pitää puhua länsimetron jatkamisesta, eikä silloinkaan ole merkistystä sillä, paljonko länsimetrolla on käyttäjiä jo nyt ennen Espoon metron rakentamista.




> Se rajanveto on vaikeaa ja siksi on helpompi yhdenvertaisuden kannalta käsitellä nousua matkana.


Nousujen ja matkojen suhteen mittaaminen on vaikeaa, mutta se ei oikeuta sekoittamaan käsitteitä. Eikä käsitteitä pidä sekoittaa senkään vuoksi, että ei niitä ole huvin tähden keksitty, vaan liikenteen suunnittelussa ja hallinnassa on aivan keskeisen olennaista tietää nousun ja matkan ero ja osata käsitellä niitä oikein.

Odotan innolla uuden liikennetutkimuksen valmistumista ja tietoa siitä, mikä on nousujen ja matkojen suhde nykyään. Se vaikuttaa erittäin moneen asiaan.

Sen sijaan tiedän, että erityisesti metrofanaatikoille on kiusallista, että nousujen ja matkojen ero on olemassa. Sillä kun nousuja ja matkoja pidetään samana, metro saadaan näyttämään taloudelliselta (ikään kuin metron liityntämatkustajat maksasivat 2-kertaista lipunhintaa) ja joukkoliikenteen käyttöä edistävältä (ikään kuin pakkovaihtojen tekijöiden entinen suoran bussimatkan muuttuminen vaihdolliseksi lisäisi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä). Taitaa olla vähän sama kyseessä tässäkin tiedotteessa.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> RaideYVA:n sivulla 44 on kuva, josta nähdään, että vuorokautinen matkamäärä Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren välillä on 74.400. Espoon metrolla on siis käyttäjiä Lauttasaari mukaan lukien noin 37.000, kolmannes sadasta tuhannesta.


Kaikkia matkoja ei kuitenkaan tehdä tuolla välillä, vaan osa myös Matinkylä-Lauttasaari-välillä. Poikkileikkauksen matkamäärä on sama kuin matkustajamäärä vain jos kaikki matkustajat kulkevat poikkileikkauksen läpi. Mutta osa matkoista siis päättyy jo sitä ennen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaikkia matkoja ei kuitenkaan tehdä tuolla välillä, vaan osa myös Matinkylä-Lauttasaari-välillä. Poikkileikkauksen matkamäärä on sama kuin matkustajamäärä vain jos kaikki matkustajat kulkevat poikkileikkauksen läpi. Mutta osa matkoista siis päättyy jo sitä ennen.


Olet oikeassa. Samassa kuvassa (s. 44) on myös asemien käyttäjämäärät:
Matinkylä 30.200Niittykumpu 11.100Tapiola 27.700Otaniemi 12.100Keilaniemi 9.300Lauttasaari 26.500Yhteensä 89.200
En löytänyt selitystä, mutta näiden määrien täytyy olla nousijat + poistujat, koska Matinkylän käyttäjämäärä on 30.200 ja MatinkylänNiittykummun välillä on 30.200 matkaa. Ihmisiä on siis puolet eli n. 45.000. Uuden osuuden sisäisten matkojen käyttäjiä on siten noin 8000 ihmistä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Olet oikeassa. Samassa kuvassa (s. 44) on myös asemien käyttäjämäärät:
> Matinkylä 30.200Niittykumpu 11.100Tapiola 27.700Otaniemi 12.100Keilaniemi 9.300Lauttasaari 26.500Yhteensä 89.200


Noiden asemien käyttäjämäärien summa on 116900, ei 89200

Kun lasketaan vielä ruoholahti(26300) mukaan niin saadaan 143200. Kampista länteen on raide-yvan mukaan 88800 matkustajaa

Länsimetrossa vuonna 2030 välillä kamppi- matinkylä on siis raide-yvan mukaan (143200-88800)/2 eli  27200 matkaa vuorokaudessa, jotka eivät suuntaudu keskustaan. 

Yhteensä länsimetrossa välillä Kamppi - Matinkylä on vuonna 2030 raide-yvan mukaan 116000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yhteensä länsimetrossa välillä Kamppi - Matinkylä on vuonna 2030 raide-yvan mukaan 116000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa.


Sinähän voit tietysti määritellä "länsi"metron ihan mielesi mukaan, mutta mahtaakohan YVA taikka HKL:n viestintä ajatella niin, että Kamppi ja Ruoholahti kuuluisivat länsimetroon? Kyllä länsimetrolla kuitenkin tarkoitetaan uusia asemia Lauttasaari-Matinkylä -osuudella.

Jos länsimetro alkaisi jo Kampista, niin sittenhän ei tarvittaisi mitää näitä "länsimetron rakentaminen alkaa" -tiedotteita, kun rakentaminen onkin alkanut jo 70-luvulla  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Jos länsimetro alkaisi jo Kampista, niin sittenhän ei tarvittaisi mitää näitä "länsimetron rakentaminen alkaa" -tiedotteita, kun rakentaminen onkin alkanut jo 70-luvulla


Kyllä minä lasken Ruoholahden metroasemankin kuuluvan länsimetroon, joten yhden asemanvälin osalta länsimetron rakentaminen aloitettiin 1990-luvulla. Nyt luonnollisesti korostetaan uutta hanketta, mutta käytännössä länsimetro johtaa keskustasta länteen. Ja kun Kamppi on viimeinen keskusta-asema lännessä, joten määrittely, jossa länsimetro alkaa Kampista on ihan looginen. Se missä järjestyksessä asemia rakennetaan ei muuta maantiedettä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä minä lasken Ruoholahden metroasemankin kuuluvan länsimetroon...


Laskea voit miten tahdot, mutta älä vertaa omia tulkintojasi virallisiin matkustajamääräennusteisiin, joissa määritellään länsimetro eri tavoin.

Vähän sama kuin sanoisit, että kun mandariinit maksavat kaupassa 3,90 / kilo ja appelsiinit 2,90 / kilo, niin oikeastaan mandariinit maksavat 2,90 koska lasket ne kuuluviksi appelsiineihin. Voi olla, että fäpsi saa hyvän tekosyyn alkaa pamputtaa, kun tulet kassalle alihinnoiteltujen mandariinien kanssa  :Wink: 

Mutta vakavammin: jos halutaan määritellä länsimetro sillä tavoin, että siihen kuuluu myös nykyisiä asemia, niin silloin jokainen vanha asema, joka "siirretään" länsimetroon, on pois nykyisen "itämetron" matkustajamääristä. Eli jos vaikka halutaan ajatella, että Ruohiksen ja Kampin 30 000 (?) matkustajaa ovat osa länsimetron 100 000:sta, niin silloinhan itämetron matkustajamäärä samalla tippuu 200 000:sta 170 000:een.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä minä lasken Ruoholahden metroasemankin kuuluvan länsimetroon


Minä en usko, että länsimetro-sana pysyy elossa enää sen jälkeen kun metro on valmis. Sitä on käytetty nimenomaan tästä hankkeesta puhumiseen, mutta olisi outoa, jos ihmiset alkaisivat puhumaan länsimetrolla menosta erotuksena itämetrosta. Yhtä ja samaa metrolinjaa se on. Korkeintaan tullaan käyttämään suuntia "länteen" ja "itään", mutta ne eivät vaadikaan mitään jakolinjaa. Siksi ei ole syytä nytkään muutella sanontatapoja joksikin muiksi kuin niitä on totuttu käsittämään, eli että Länsimetro on nimenomaan nyt rakenteilla olevan hankkeen nimi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä en usko, että länsimetro-sana pysyy elossa enää sen jälkeen kun metro on valmis. Sitä on käytetty nimenomaan tästä hankkeesta puhumiseen, mutta olisi outoa, jos ihmiset alkaisivat puhumaan länsimetrolla menosta erotuksena itämetrosta. Yhtä ja samaa metrolinjaa se on. Korkeintaan tullaan käyttämään suuntia "länteen" ja "itään", mutta ne eivät vaadikaan mitään jakolinjaa. Siksi ei ole syytä nytkään muutella sanontatapoja joksikin muiksi kuin niitä on totuttu käsittämään, eli että Länsimetro on nimenomaan nyt rakenteilla olevan hankkeen nimi.


Näin on. Ja kun on kyse matkustajamäristä, niin hyväksyttäkööt että "länsimetron" matkustajamäärä koostuu niistä jotka käyttävät nimenomaan länsimetro-hankkeeseen kuuluvia asemia, oli määränpääsitten missä tahansa muualla. Ruoholahti on rajatapaus, sen matkustajamäärät lienevät aika pienet toistaiseksi. Jos Ruohiksen matkustajamäärät kasvavat "länsimetron" ansiosta niin silloin se kasvu ainakin on luettava "länsimetron" hyväksi. Kamppia en enää laskisi "länsimetron" asemaksi. 




> Nousujen ja matkojen suhteen mittaaminen on vaikeaa, mutta se ei oikeuta sekoittamaan käsitteitä. Eikä käsitteitä pidä sekoittaa senkään vuoksi, että ei niitä ole huvin tähden keksitty, vaan liikenteen suunnittelussa ja hallinnassa on aivan keskeisen olennaista tietää nousun ja matkan ero ja osata käsitellä niitä oikein.


Tottakai. Tekninen ero on siinä että nousujen määrä saadaan helposti selville itse paikan päällä mittaamalla kun taas matkojen määrä pitää selvittää gallup-tutkimuksin, ja/tai jotain kertoimia käyttäen. Molempia lukuja tarvitaan mutta eri tarkoituksiin. 

Nousujen määrällä voidaan verrata esim Helsinkiä muiden kaupunkien joukkoliikennematkustajamääriin, mutta matkojen määrillä esim joukkoliikenteen osuutta kaikista matkoista. Totuuden selville saaminen voi olla hankalaa. Esim joku voi asioiden yksinkertaistamiseksi kertoa tekevänsä "yhden matkan" kun tulee töistä kotiin, vaikka hän viipyisi parikin tuntia välillä jossain muualla. Ja se riippuu kaiken kaikkiaan tilanteesta ja kelle hän kertoo. Jos hän on pistäytynyt salarakkaansa luona niin tuskin hän kertoo perheenjäsentensä kuullen totuuden, vaan sellaisen version että on jäänyt ylitöihin ja tulee aina suoraan töistä kotiin. Eli matka on aika subjektiivinen käsite. 

t. Rainer

----------


## juhanahi

> Ruoholahti on rajatapaus, sen matkustajamäärät lienevät aika pienet toistaiseksi.


Metroasemien nousijamäärät löytyvät HKL:n nettisivuilta. Sieltä selviää muun muassa, että viime vuonna Ruoholahdessa oli viidenneksi eniten nousuja (16214 nousua/vrk). Vain Kamppi, Rautatientori, Sörkkä ja Itäkeskus sijoittuivat Ruoholahden edelle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metroasemien nousijamäärät löytyvät HKL:n nettisivuilta. Sieltä selviää muun muassa, että viime vuonna Ruoholahdessa oli viidenneksi eniten nousuja (16214 nousua/vrk). Vain Kamppi, Rautatientori, Sörkkä ja Itäkeskus sijoittuivat Ruoholahden edelle.


Pidetään Ruoholahti yhtenä nykyisen metron asemista sitten ettei sen kanssa tarvitse spekuloida enää. Mielenkiintoisaa muuten että sen matkustajamäärät välillä laski vuosina 2006-2007 n 13000:een palatakseen taas yli 16000:n. Mikähän lie selitys?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Pidetään Ruoholahti yhtenä nykyisen metron asemista sitten ettei sen kanssa tarvitse spekuloida enää. Mielenkiintoisaa muuten että sen matkustajamäärät välillä laski vuosina 2006-2007 n 13000:een palatakseen taas yli 16000:n. Mikähän lie selitys?


Kampin keskuksen valmistuminen on tuon laskun syy. Kampin keskuksen valmistuessa lähes kaikki vaihdot metrosta länteen päin meneviin busseihin siirtyivät Kamppiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kampin keskuksen valmistuminen.


Kampin luvuissa näkyy katkeamaton nousu n 12000-20000 joka alkoi 2005, kun bussiterminaali valmistui. Ruoholahden notkahdus kesti vain kaksi vuotta 2006-2007. Olisikohan ennemmin syynä Viron laivaliikenteen hiipuminen tai vastaava? 

Aineistossa kerrotan vain nousut eikä poistumiset. Eri syistä johtuen on helpompi vaihtaa Ruoholahdessa kun liikku lännestä itään, kuin jos liikkuu idästä länteen. Kampin kohdalla päinvastoin. Se selittäisi kyllä Kampin nousujen kasvun, mutta vähemmän Ruoholahden nousujen laskun, kun se lisäksi palautui ennalleen.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kampin luvuissa näkyy katkeamaton nousu n 12000-20000 joka alkoi 2005, kun bussiterminaali valmistui. Ruoholahden notkahdus kesti vain kaksi vuotta 2006-2007. Olisikohan ennemmin syynä Viron laivaliikenteen hiipuminen tai vastaava?


Minä pikemminkin uskoisin, että kyse on osittain Otaniemi - Keilaniemi alueen työmatkaliikenteen kasvusta. Keilaniemeen ja Pohjois-Tapiolaan on rakennettu paljon uutta tilaa. Tuosta syystä bussien 102 ja 103 kuljettama matkustajamäärä on lisääntynyt viime vuosina todella rajusti. 

Vaikka myös yksi tai kaksi toimistorakennusta on taisi myös valmistua Ruoholahteen vuonna 2007, silläkin taitaa olla vaikutusta. Ja kauppakeskus Ruoholahti on ilmeisesti lisännyt asiakasmääriä. Vaikuttaa myös, että Ruoholahti muuttumassa vähemmän tekniikkapainotteiseksi toimistoalueeksi, joka nostaa joukkoliikenteen potentiaalia.

Suuri osa matkustajistahan vaihtaa metrosta länsibusseihin Kampissa. Mutta kun tullaan lännestä suosituin vaihtopaikka on Ruoholahti ja myös juniin pääsee vaihtamaan selkeästi nopeiten käyttämällä metroa. Bussimatka Ruoholahdesta Kampin keskukseen on koko ajan ruuhkautumassa pahemmin ja bussit jättävät nykyään matkustajat suunnilleen Tennispalatsin nurkalle, josta on pitkä kävely Rautatieasemalle tai Stockmannille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nousujen määrällä voidaan verrata esim Helsinkiä muiden kaupunkien joukkoliikennematkustajamääriin, mutta matkojen määrillä esim joukkoliikenteen osuutta kaikista matkoista.


Nousujen määrä on huono vertailuluku, koska nousujen määrään vaikuttaa joukkoliikenneverkon rakenne. Nousuja tarvitaan ainoastaan linjojen kuormituksen mittaamiseen, yleistä liikkumistottumusten tilastoarvoa nousuilla ei ole. Mutta juuri niiden helpon mittaamisen tähden nousuja käytetään paljon siinä, missä pitäisi käyttää matkoja.




> Totuuden selville saaminen voi olla hankalaa. Esim joku voi asioiden yksinkertaistamiseksi kertoa tekevänsä "yhden matkan" kun tulee töistä kotiin, vaikka hän viipyisi parikin tuntia välillä jossain muualla. Ja se riippuu kaiken kaikkiaan tilanteesta ja kelle hän kertoo.


Ei tilanne näin synkkä ole. Liikennetutkimukset tehdään niin, että vastaajan tulkinnanvara jää minimiin. Eli vastaajalta kysytään, mitä hän teki eikä miten hän nimittää sitä, mitä teki. Näin tulosten analysoija päättää yhdenmukaisesti kaikista vastauksista miten hän tulkitsee yhden tai useamman matkan.





> Jos hän on pistäytynyt salarakkaansa luona niin tuskin hän kertoo perheenjäsentensä kuullen totuuden, vaan sellaisen version että on jäänyt ylitöihin ja tulee aina suoraan töistä kotiin. Eli matka on aika subjektiivinen käsite.


Jos elämässä on salattavaa, silloin tuskin ilmoittaudutaan mukaan elämää tonkiviin tutkimuksiin  ellei sitten tutkita juuri niitä salaisia toimintoja.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olet oikeassa. Samassa kuvassa (s. 44) on myös asemien käyttäjämäärät:
> Matinkylä 30.200Niittykumpu 11.100Tapiola 27.700Otaniemi 12.100Keilaniemi 9.300Lauttasaari 26.500Yhteensä 89.200
> En löytänyt selitystä, mutta näiden määrien täytyy olla nousijat + poistujat, koska Matinkylän käyttäjämäärä on 30.200 ja MatinkylänNiittykummun välillä on 30.200 matkaa. Ihmisiä on siis puolet eli n. 45.000. Uuden osuuden sisäisten matkojen käyttäjiä on siten noin 8000 ihmistä.


Mun tulkintani on että kartan luvut ovat nimenomaan nousuja. Matinkylällä voi olla yhtä paljon nousijoita kuin matkustajia välillä Matinkylä-Niittymaa (nyk. Jousenpuisto) jos olettaa että ihmisvirta on tasaista ja sama henkilö ikäänkuin palaa metrolla samana vuorokautena kuin on tullut sinne. Ts matkustajat eivät "synny" eivätkä "kuole" Matinkylässä vaan ne ovat jostain sinne tulleet ja milläs muulla kuin metrolla siinä tapauksessa. Todellisuudessahan ei ole näin vaan jokainen on tullut mistä onkin, mutta tässä esityksessä on vedetty mutkat suoriksi. 

Ruoholahden ja sen itäpuolella olevien asemien lukuja ei pidä laskea mukaan jos halutaan selvittää nimenomaan rakenteilla olevien asemien tulevat matkustajamäärät ts nousujen määrät. 

Eli kun taulukon asemien matkustajamäärät lasketaan yhteen olisi n 116 000 (ei 89 000) ennustettu nousujen määrä v 2030. 

Mikä se on sitten v 2014 kun liikenne käynnistyy nähdään aikanaan. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:42 ----------




> Jos elämässä on salattavaa, silloin tuskin ilmoittaudutaan mukaan elämää tonkiviin tutkimuksiin  ellei sitten tutkita juuri niitä salaisia toimintoja.


Vastaajathan arvotaan sattumanvaraisesti arpomalla ja jos kysely tehdään puhelimitse, ja muu perhe tai muita henkilöitä joilta haluaa pitää tiettyjä asioita salassa, kuulee vierestä niin voi olla vaikaa pysyä toteuudessa jos kyselyissä mennään liikoihin yksityiskohtiin. Tietysti tämä esimerkkini yritti olla kevennys, mutta on muitakin asioita joita haluaisi pitää omana tietonaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mun tulkintani on että kartan luvut ovat nimenomaan nousuja.


Luvut ovat aseman käyttäjiä eli junaan nousijoita ja junista poistuvia. Asemalta tulevien ja menevien ihmisten määrä on sama kuin asemalta lähtevissä ja sinne tulevissa junissa matkustavien ihmisten määrä. Eli yhteenlaskettuna nousevat ja poistuvat matkustajat. Näin ollen nousujen määrä on puolet asemien yhteenlasketuista käyttäjämääristä ja todelliset ihmiset, jotka päivittäin edestakaisin matkustavat ovat puolet tästä.

Tuota YVA-raportin sivun 44 kuvaa ei kuitenkaan voi panna poikki, sillä Matinkylän luku 30200 ei kerro, mille asemalle Matinkylässä nousevat ajavat poistumaan tai kääntäen, mistä Matinkylässä poistujat ovat nousseet. RaideYVA ei kerro, mikä on ero metron nousuissa ilman Espoon metroa ja sen kanssa. Se on kyllä tekijöiden tiedossa ja olisi laksettavissa asemien käyttäjämääristä, jos karttakuva näyttäisi kaikki vanhat asemat.




> Vastaajathan arvotaan sattumanvaraisesti arpomalla ja jos kysely tehdään puhelimitse, ja muu perhe tai muita henkilöitä joilta haluaa pitää tiettyjä asioita salassa...


Niin laaja liikennetutkimus kuin Helsingin seudulla on tehty, tehdään tavallisesti päiväkirjaperiaatteella. Tutkimukseen mukaan ehdotetut voidaan arpoa väestöä hyvin edustavaksi joukoksi, mutta kenenkään ei ole pakko osallistua matkapäiväkirjan pitoon. Ja päiväkirjojen pitäjistäkään kaikki eivät päädy lopullisesti mukaan, jos näyttää siltä, että tiedot eivät ole luotettavia.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuota YVA-raportin sivun 44 kuvaa ei kuitenkaan voi panna poikki, sillä Matinkylän luku 30200 ei kerro, mille asemalle Matinkylässä nousevat ajavat poistumaan tai kääntäen, mistä Matinkylässä poistujat ovat nousseet. RaideYVA ei kerro, mikä on ero metron nousuissa ilman Espoon metroa ja sen kanssa. Se on kyllä tekijöiden tiedossa ja olisi laksettavissa asemien käyttäjämääristä, jos karttakuva näyttäisi kaikki vanhat asemat.


On sekin mahdollista että Matinkylän kohdalla on sattunut pikku virhe kartan esittämisessä. Että pitää olla 15100 nousua, mutta että muut asemat näyttäisivät todellisia nousulukuja. 

Kartan perusteella vaiukuttaisi siltä että suurin osa tulevan länsimetron matkustajista nousisi Kampissa (42000 verrattuna nykyhetken 20000) ja Rautatientorilta (74000 verrattuna nykyhetken 26000) Lisäystä siis n 70000 matkustajaa näille asemille, joka vastaa aika hyvin sen olettamuksen kanssa että Lauttasaaren ja Helsinginniemen välillä metron matkustajamäärä olisi 74400.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:15 ----------




> Niin laaja liikennetutkimus kuin Helsingin seudulla on tehty, tehdään tavallisesti päiväkirjaperiaatteella. Tutkimukseen mukaan ehdotetut voidaan arpoa väestöä hyvin edustavaksi joukoksi, mutta kenenkään ei ole pakko osallistua matkapäiväkirjan pitoon. Ja päiväkirjojen pitäjistäkään kaikki eivät päädy lopullisesti mukaan, jos näyttää siltä, että tiedot eivät ole luotettavia.


Päiväkirjojen avulla tutkimuksen teettämien on aika työlästä myös täyttäjälle ja siksi valitettavasti aika moni jättää palauttamatta koko lomakkeen. Sellainen kyselytapa suosii "rauhallista elämää" viettäviä. 

Silloin tällöin olen nähnyt että itse kulkuneuvoissa liikkuu kyselijöitä jotka tivaavat matkustajilta tietoja matkustustavoista, ja se vaikuttaisi luotetavammalta tavalta, joskin intimiteetti ei aina ole taattu. 

Sitten ovat ne kyselyt joissa tullaan ihmisten koteihin, ja silloin itse kyselyn teemana on laajempi kokonaisuus käsittäen asumisen ja talouden tulevaisuussuunnitelman, jossa liikkuminen on osatekijä, ja silloin on ylensä koko perhe haastaeltavana, ja silloin jätetään pois sellaiset tarinat jotka haluaa pitää omanaan. 

Mitä itse toivoisin olisi enemmän työpaikkoihin tehtäviä kyselyjä työ- ja vapaa-ajan matkoista, joissa saisi netissä vastata luottamuksellisesti. 

t. Rainer

----------

